# Police check



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2008)

A man is driving home, when is pulled over by a patrolman for a broken signal light. The cop looks into the guy's car and sees a collection of knives in the backseat. 

"Sir," the cop says. "Why do you have all those knives?" 

"They're for my juggling act," the man says. 

"I don't believe you," says the cop. "Prove it." So the man gets out of his car and begins juggling the knives. 

At the same time, a car with two guys in it drives by. 

"Man," says the first guy. "I'm glad I quit drinking. These new sobriety tests are hard."


----------



## Halo (Jan 1, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 2, 2008)

:lol: Hee hee.


----------

